# Waxing Chest....



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

Need some advice, got a holiday coming up (canucn) and wanna wax my chest for it. When do you reccomend I do it (night b4, week b4??) and also I have shaved before and got a terrible rash, any advice for avoiding this when waxing?

PEZ


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Exfoliate daily if shaving. If getting waxed (it bloody hurts by the way), I'd leave it a good 5 days to allow the redness to disappear before going on holiday.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, first time wax can often result in a lot more redness than subsequent waxes. I'd allow about 5 days for this to cool down. It's not like shaving, you'll still be nice and smooth 5 days later, and even when it starts to grow back, it won't grow back prickly like it does from shaving. I used to shave, now i get waxed and i wouldn't go back to shaving.

And don't attempt to do it yourself, get a professional to do it, it's cheap as chips, over in 15mins and will be done properly. Plus you get rubbed down with soothing lotion after, so try to get a hot beautician


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weather waxing or shaving i would exfoliate for a whole week before to prevent ingrown hairs!!

I would suggest waxing and if you do and its the first time PAY TO GET IT DONE PROPERLY unless you have someone that knows what your doing!!

I would get it done maybe 3-4 days before you go to let it settle!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Once tried waxing myself and OMG it feckin hurt so then had it done profesionally and OMG it feckin hurt,

i just shave it now every month which is a damn pain and takes time, but it has to be done otherwise i would be a hairy gorilla


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone recommend any good exfoliating stuff?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just spoken to my local beautician and they quoted £19 for a mens chest wax using "wax strips" is that about right price wise??? :confused1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Anyone recommend any good exfoliating stuff?


i would suggest getting some exfoliating gloves and just using bodywash with them!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

St Ives scrub mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> St Ives scrub mate


Does that hair removal **** actually work? I tried shaving a while ago and cut off both my nipples.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't do it. It fcking hurts :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Don't do it. It fcking hurts :lol:


Man up, b*tch! 

To be honest, it's not that bad when a professional does it, but i imagine if i was doing it myself, or my gf was doing it, i'd probably moan like f*ck!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Go for waxing if you enjoy exrutiating, mind numbing, agonising pain...if you dont, shave.

A tip on shaving that works for me to stop the rash...after you have shaved cover the area with sudocreme...completely eliminates it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

WRT said:


> Does that hair removal **** actually work? I tried shaving a while ago and cut off both my nipples.


LOL thats a scrub to use after mate!

I just use the phillips bodygroom....5mins once a week, pubes, armpits, chest, legs the lot...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Done waxing chest before. Bleeded alot and ended up with a nasty rash. I just stick to shaving my chest and abs once a week


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL thats a scrub to use after mate!
> 
> I just use the phillips bodygroom....5mins once a week, pubes, armpits, chest, legs the lot...


Thanks mate have ordered one just now, but for now i'll have to trim my pubes using my brothers hair clippers, would go apesh*t if he found out:lol:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Thanks mate have ordered one just now, but for now i'll have to trim my pubes using my brothers hair clippers, would go apesh*t if he found out:lol:


LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> St Ives scrub mate


Cheers buddy, gonna pick some up tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------

